# Hi everyone :D



## Holly (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm new, obviously. My name is Holly and I'm 16 years old living in Memphis,TN. I just got my kitty about a month and a half ago. She's the sweetest thing ever. She's the brightest spot in my life right now, I'm so thankful for her. Her name is Dagda, she is four and a half months old, and spoiled rotten! She thinks she owns everything now, the sweet little thing. haha..

Anyway, this forum looked informative and I wanted to add my share as well, so I'm glad I joined!

 <3


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Holly and welcome to the forum. I am pretty new myself here..and I have never introduced myself properly..sort of popped in with some problems and encountered some very warm hearts here...you will feel the vibe in a jiffy.
You have a very pretty kitty and you sound like a very sweet person yourself..I will see you around!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! That photo of Dagda is just so cute.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I can't see the picture of your kitty, though. 
I wonder why???


----------



## Holly (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, the server at villagephotos.com is down at the moment. =( there's three pics of her in the cat photos section though! ;D


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know--I always forget about the Cat Photos!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Holly! It's great to have you join us. Your kitten is adorable! I can imagine how much fun she must be.


----------



## Megara (Aug 11, 2003)

hi, Holly  I'm Meg. I just moved to Sweden after graduating from a university in California and I had to leave behind my sweet little Thor!!! My mom's taking care of him but meanwhile I'm *green* with jealousy over people who have kitties  . Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Forum Holly


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome Holly! 

I'm in Memphis too hehehe. I got my new kitten from the House of Mews. Have you ever been there?


----------



## Holly (Aug 11, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> Welcome Holly!
> 
> I'm in Memphis too hehehe. I got my new kitten from the House of Mews. Have you ever been there?


That's where I got mine too! =)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Yay!! Another kitty adoption for the House of Mews! Glad you rescued a cat Holly!


----------

